# What can I do.



## Bugs (Oct 25, 2015)

Hello all, I have a 7 year old rabbit, and he has arthritis. He is getting old and loosing his energy but he's still happy, eating, and as usual loves attention. At the moment I put hay in his pen. I was just wondering if there were any other recommendations for softer bedding. I just want him to be happy since I don't know how much time I have with him yet. If you can get back to me as quick as you can that would be fantastic.


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 25, 2015)

Perhaps if you actually give people more information?
Most people here don't use any bedding at all, they use blankets and towels, but you haven't said if hes litter trained or what his setup is like.
7 is also not terribly old either. Perhaps a vet visit is in order so all his vital systems can be checked and to get him some pain control to deal with the arthritis.


----------



## Bugs (Oct 26, 2015)

Ok. He lives in a in a enclosed pen and the pen is located in a barn. Half of it is wood flooring and the other half is small wire. I keep hay down at all times so that the wire doesn't hurt his feet but his fecal matter can go through.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 26, 2015)

Talk to your vet and see if there is anything that will relieve the arthritis. Most of our rescues are geriatric, so we make sure they have a comfy environ.


----------



## Bugs (Oct 27, 2015)

Thank you Nancy McClelland for your advice.


----------



## Baron (Oct 28, 2015)

I agree with Nancy, make the animal as comfortable as possible. My mother had 2 black cats, Muffy and Buffy they both lived longer than expected. Muffy lived a total of 19 years and toward the end (about 1 year) she was both blind and deaf. I recall my dad telling people that suggested euthanasia, that the cat was not complaining about it. In fact, he pointed out that she could still find her litter, she had a good appetite, and she came running when he stomped on the floor. My dad is not the cat lover either, but he stuck by her to the end. I would add this, to what Nancy said above, keep him company.


----------



## JBun (Oct 28, 2015)

Is he litter box trained? Do you also put hay down over the wood flooring part? The hay that you put down, is it a thin or thick layer? Has he been seen by a vet for the arthritis and if so, any meds prescribed?


----------



## Bugs (Nov 8, 2015)

He is not litter boxed trained. And yes I do put hay down over the wood flooring part to. I didn't know if there was any kind of bedding softer then hay.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 8, 2015)

What some people like to do is to put memory foam pads on the ground, cover that with towels, and then put lots of bedding over top. I did this once when my one rabbit had a mild case of sore hocks, and not only that, but they both seemed to really enjoy it. It was super soft!


----------



## Musta-Eyolf-Pedes (Nov 11, 2015)

Get rid of the wire flooring if at all possible. That can and will eventually (if it hasn't already) begin to aggravate the Arthritis and make it a much bigger issue than it has to be.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Nov 11, 2015)

One of my first pet rabbits was a mixed breed something-or-other from a pet store. She lived to be 10 but had advanced arthritis for several of those last years. In her case, her front feet actually turned in, so she had trouble moving at all and wire was more difficult because of her nails getting caught. I moved her to a solid floor cage, and that seemed to help.

You may also try Cosequin, which is an OTC joint supplement for dogs and cats. I am not sure of recommended dose as I haven't used it. I would follow the directions on the bottle and dose appropriately for weight. But since this is a public forum, I'll recommend that you talk with your vet before treating.


----------



## Bugs (Nov 15, 2015)

Thank you MissyAndMoonlight that is very helpful. Musta-Eyolf-Pedes would the wire floor still aggravate his Arthritis if I do what MissyAndMoonlight suggested?


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 15, 2015)

Bugs said:


> Thank you MissyAndMoonlight that is very helpful. Musta-Eyolf-Pedes would the wire floor still aggravate his Arthritis if I do what MissyAndMoonlight suggested?




Most likely not because of how thick it memory foam with towels would be, and then you add bedding. I think it would be safe to bet that you ant even feel the wire under all that padding!


----------



## Bugs (Nov 29, 2015)

I just would like to thank all of you for giving me all this advice. However I will no longer be needing it. My rabbit died this evening.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh I'm so sorry&#128532; at least he lived a good and happy life. That's the way I like to think of it- they lived totally happy and well taken care of. Sorry again, I know how hard it is


----------



## Bugs (Dec 2, 2015)

Thank you.


----------

